# USA - MLS 23-24 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 22, 2011)

23 Apr 00:30 Colorado Rapids v Seattle Sounders FC  1.90 3.40 4.00 +66  
23 Apr 19:00 San Jose Earthquakes v Chivas USA  1.83 3.30 4.00 +66  
23 Apr 19:00 Toronto FC v Columbus Crew  2.37 3.20 2.75 +66  
23 Apr 22:00 Vancouver Whitecaps v FC Dallas  2.50 3.20 2.60 +66  
23 Apr 22:30 N.E Revolution v Sporting Kansas City  2.25 3.20 3.00 +66  
23 Apr 23:30 Chicago Fire v Houston Dynamo  2.10 3.20 3.25 +66  
24 Apr 02:00 L.A Galaxy v Portland Timbers  1.44 4.00 6.50


----------

